# Decisions, decisions....anybody offer any sage advice...lol



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hiyha guys..

I'm struggling with what to to next and would appreciate some advice from you experts...

Just had a BFN from FET and wondering what to do next...we have four vials of frozen left at the clinic, don't know until later if we can get more from the same donor or not...

Options are as i see them..

another IVF in 6ish weeks..........SET

unmedicated IUI this cycle.....using  many vials??  This has NEVER worked for us historically, we have had so many tries that i actually don't know how many...but i think the clinic we were at missed my ov every time...they were absolutely terrible...

medicated IUI with high risk of twins....my history not so good for a twin pregnancy...

I just don't know what to do next, I've had enough of thinking about it. Edie's dad came over last night and i just wish we could try again with him but sadly he is married now and times have chnaged...booger..

any advice really appreciated...

confused pem xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Pem, so sorry your FET didn't work out. With success rates being as they are maybe it would make financial sense to try IVF?? Easy for me to say as I've never experienced IVF. Whatever you decide I hope it produces a BFP!!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi pem,

I'm really sorry about your bfn, it sucks doesn't it? :-(

I'm not really the one to ask about iui/ivf as I gave no experience of either. Are finances a big issue? Could you try a non medicated iui this cycle with new clinic and if this doesn't work go to ivf next time? Such a shame. You can't use edies dad again :-(

good luck with whatever you decide xxxx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Pem

Well I am still new to all of this as you may know but logical idea to me, (obviously I dont know your history well enough) is to try IVF if that carries a higher chance of success for you.

Yes you may have twins, but also you may not, it is a risk but KD has twin brothers and when asked if that would make the risk higher of multiples the Dr said "No".....chances for us is still 15-25% she said.

Maybe see if you can talk to an expert or the clinic and let them help you decide depending on your personal med history?

IVF is gruelling but manageable for most. Hope this helps darling



Benett xx


----------



## TerriWW (Mar 8, 2007)

Have to say that IVF with SET does seem the logical option for you (obviously I have no emotional involvement so it's easy to say!).

It just seems that unmedicated IUI has too low a chance of working, medicated iui has too high a risk of multiples. Which for most is not a problem but you really don't want to risk this. You have more control with IVF. More expensive and more gruelling but for your circumstances seems the obvious choice.

Best of luck
xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your thoughts..

consultant says IVF SET is the ONLY option........and i have to have a hysteroscopy before we go again to rule out any problems......................he's got me worried now but just keeping our fingers crossed that all is well and we get a good result. This is our last chance with me as the Birth mum so really hoping all goes well...

pem x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Sending you loads of hugs pem, sounds like you will be in good hands though.


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Pem - I don't think I ever sent my condolences regarding your BFN, so sorry, just don't get on so much these days. Hope things are getting a wee bit easier now. And I hope everythings OK when you have your hysteroscopy and you can continue with the next cycle of SET.      

Jo x


----------

